# Celeste & Meteor Shower



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

Will be open a while, not letting more than 4 people in at once.

DM for dodo.

1 tbt to visit Celeste
5 tbt to stay and wish as long as you like


----------



## kyasarin (May 18, 2020)

Can i plz visit celeste and wish for 6tbt?


----------



## Gazer297 (May 18, 2020)

Hi could I come for celeste and wish on 20 stars.


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

kyasarin said:


> Can i plz visit celeste and wish for 6tbt?


Yes, will PM dodo code once received. 

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> Hi could I come for celeste and wish on 20 stars.


Yes

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Thanks for your help everybody

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Still open in case anyone wants to come


----------



## Cutesy (May 18, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come visit and wish please if you’re still open


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Hi! I would like to come visit and wish please if you’re still open


yes I am


----------



## azurill (May 18, 2020)

Hello may I please come visit Celeste and wish .


----------



## Timexturner (May 18, 2020)

Can I come and visit and wish please? Thank you


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

azurill said:


> Hello may I please come visit Celeste and wish .


Yes please come. Will PM you.


----------



## azurill (May 18, 2020)

gloomville said:


> Yes please come. Will PM you.


Thank you


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

Timexturner said:


> Can I come and visit and wish please? Thank you


Yes, will pm you.


----------



## xanisha (May 18, 2020)

Could I visit Celeste and wish? Thank you.


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

xanisha said:


> Could I visit Celeste and wish? Thank you.


Will pm shortly.


----------



## Skunk (May 18, 2020)

Hi! may i visit celeste for 1 tbt? :]


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Hi! may i visit celeste for 1 tbt? :]


Yes


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2020)

I would like to visit for 5 tbt if that's okay :] I am Panda of Melursus


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I would like to visit for 5 tbt if that's okay :] I am Panda of Melursus


Come on over


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 18, 2020)

I’d like to come! 5 tbt for stargazing

sapphire of Moonfall


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

Loved taking screen shots with everyone ty


----------



## wonderwitch (May 18, 2020)

Hello, I would love to come! Is it 5 or 6 tbt to both talk to celeste and wish on stars?


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

wonderwitch said:


> Hello, I would love to come! Is it 5 or 6 tbt to both talk to celeste and wish on stars?


yes


----------



## wonderwitch (May 18, 2020)

gloomville said:


> yes


Is it 5 or 6 tbt?


----------



## gloomville (May 18, 2020)

wonderwitch said:


> Is it 5 or 6 tbt?


6


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 19, 2020)

hi! i'll give 6 tbt if offer is still up! thank you


----------



## gloomville (May 19, 2020)

roseiscrossing said:


> hi! i'll give 6 tbt if offer is still up! thank you


Gates closed.


----------



## Bowserlab (May 19, 2020)

Can I visit


----------

